# Kitchen remodel help



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

*Kitchen remodle help*

Hi Mrs fix it, choosing a door knob is actually easier than deciding the style and color of the cabinets / countertop since door knobs can be a simple DIY project.

I would suggest something more streamline and sleek would give you a updated and timeless look to any type of cabinetry.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you I do like those as well but the DH, not so much. So my second choice was a mission style hammered look in either black or ss.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol that is not my kitchen! Might look close to that when im done but not yet.


----------

